# New White Scar Weekly Ebook + Artwork



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This is linked to the new _Scars_ weekly ebook


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

This has been knocking around for 3-4 months now.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ha!

Ming the merciless attacks.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Will there be a full release or is there only a serialised format of this novel?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently there will be a full "legacy" release according to facebook, the book in it's current form will cost around £18 though, so not sure what they are going to price the legacy book at.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

MontytheMighty said:


> Will there be a full release or is there only a serialised format of this novel?


According to Amazon it's listed for May 2014 - we shall see.


----------

